
Ask HN: Does physical proximity to a tech centre affect job search efficacy? - nomnomray
I am having a tough time getting call-back for my job applications (2-4 years experience in mixed-signal integrated circuits). An example of an ideal company would be Mythic AI. Would moving to Bay area help with my job search?<p>Thank you all.
======
codingdave
In general, yes, being in the same location as the office where you want to
work is helpful. You should be able to find work from anywhere, but if you are
targeting a specific niche, or a specific company, by all means, be where they
are.

------
p1esk
Have you applied to Mythic AI?

~~~
nomnomray
Yes. However, my application sent through their careers page does not seem to
have traction. It is especially frustrating when employers do not send out
rejection emails, either. Now, I am stuck wondering whether the problem is my
application or online application in general.

~~~
p1esk
I know a couple people there. If you like, send me you resume, and I can
forward it to them or ask about you. But no guarantees that I will get an
answer either.

~~~
nomnomray
Thank you! I have sent an email to the address in your profile.

